# Anal cunt show! PA



## pillowtron (Feb 28, 2010)

- Anal Cunt 
- Anticosm 
- Blasphemous 
- Machina Infernus 
- March To Victory 
- NASSAU CHAINSAW 
- Sapremia

Where:
The Silo 
2017 Bernville Road
Reading, PA 19601

When:
Mar 27, 2010 12:00 pm (Saturday)

should be a kick ass show, hope to see some of you there!


----------



## threehalfgallons (Mar 3, 2010)

hitler was a sensitive man


----------



## BUMJUG (Mar 3, 2010)

fuck anal cunt and all that shock factor juggalo hitler lame crust .......rascist pieces of shit better not play the west coast .....get some antifa shoved down their throats....


----------



## xbocax (Mar 3, 2010)

haha i saw them with anal blast it was ok they most played their new stuff though. women natures bag i say now women natures punching bag hahaha, rancid sucks and the clash suck too


----------

